# Favorite Ways To Escape For a Bit?



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

As much as I love spending time with family, or grabbing my camera to explore the world around me, when I truly want to escape for a bit and just be, I go camping.

Time by the campfire (for me) is where everything just kind of makes sense, the place that brings me the most peace in life.

All the fancy food in the nicest of restaurants doesn't come close to the taste of fresh coffee and cowboy breakfast over the campfire.

What are some of your favorite ways to escape for a bit? :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

A cold 6 pack ?

Now you know why they call me operator6......

To escape I go to work...... Sounds weird huh ?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Cricket said:


> View attachment 21338
> 
> 
> As much as I love spending time with family, or grabbing my camera to explore the world around me, when I truly want to escape for a bit and just be, I go camping.
> ...


Why, the PrepperForums.net silly!

Or deep in a bottle of Jack D...:vs_wave:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Why, the PrepperForums.net silly!
> 
> Or deep in a bottle of Jack D...:vs_wave:


Or ......... both!:vs_bananasplit:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't. I never escape. I am continuously, painfully always here and aware.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> What are some of your favorite ways to escape for a bit?


You just said it for me...

Usually two weeks in north-western Maine...remote, no more than 25 feet from a lake.

Me and the dog.


----------



## weatherman (Aug 5, 2016)

A grassy flat in a back lake or bay sight casting to redfish, or maybe easing along a bayou catching frogs for supper.......... its a toss up


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Denton and I hang out in the same place, apparently.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Not today, but frequently in the past, cloud layer.

It was fascinating and I was alone, really alone.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> View attachment 21362


Oh my gosh. What a stunningly beautiful spot...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Cricket said:


> Oh my gosh. What a stunningly beautiful spot...


It is even more impressive at sunrise in early to mid October..


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

We used to enjoy sitting around the fire pit, still do, but now a meandering ride on the harley lets me kick back. Backroads, no hurry, stop at wineries when we want, life is good!!jmo.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

When I look to "escape" I find the soothing tones of these fine gentlemen relax me as if I'm on a tropical beach.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/books-videos-media-podcasts/35865-denton-sasquatch-podcast-links.html

I also enjoy hiking. I'm a Squatch, it's what we do!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> When I look to "escape" I find the soothing tones of these fine gentlemen relax me as if I'm on a tropical beach.
> 
> http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/books-videos-media-podcasts/35865-denton-sasquatch-podcast-links.html
> 
> I also enjoy hiking. I'm a Squatch, it's what we do!


You are so fill of crap!

Let me know when you want to spend a few days on the beautiful beaches of my beloved Gulf of Mexico. We'll video from there! Maybe a deep sea fishing trip?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> You are so fill of crap!
> 
> Let me know when you want to spend a few days on the beautiful beaches of my beloved Gulf of Mexico. We'll video from there! Maybe a deep sea fishing trip?


I have an even better idea! I'll teach you how to surf! I can see it now, you paddling out with your 1920's bathing suit on.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Body surfing is more fun to me. The face is closer to the surface, so the speed seems greater.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Cricket said:


> View attachment 21338
> 
> 
> As much as I love spending time with family, or grabbing my camera to explore the world around me, when I truly want to escape for a bit and just be, I go camping.
> ...


That reminds me of some dumb firemen for some reason. Can you find another hobby?


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> That reminds me of some dumb firemen for some reason. Can you find another hobby?


Excuse me? :vs_unimpressed:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Cricket said:


> Excuse me? :vs_unimpressed:


My Work Wifey and her husband do that, Saturday evenings. He drinks Wild Turkey 101, she drinks tequila, while listening to the coyotes howl.

The beauty of living way out in the woods.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

My wife and I like to relax in a nice hotel in the city and take in a few Broadway plays.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> My wife and I like to relax in a nice hotel in the city and take in a few Broadway plays.
> 
> View attachment 21378
> 
> ...


Saw Wicked. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Coffee, wife, early Sunday morning out on the deck by the pool watching the birds and squirrels at the feeders. We don't discuss finances, the world going to hell, or politics ( One and the same ) Just an hour or so enjoying a couple cups of coffee, maybe a little slow jazz on the stereo, and chatting about nothing in particular. Then I am off to the strip club and she is off to church. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Prepp(g)er (Feb 18, 2014)

Range time..just the calm i feel looking thru the scope, thinking about nothing but controlling my breath..then i dont stop until my shoulder hurts..its more refreshing than a spa day 

i also like fishing and sitting around a fire with some scotch..


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

I look forward to my weekly hikes alone. I enjoy the drive to them, winding through the country roads. I enjoy being out in nature, and sometimes there's some really pretty views. I choose a new trail every week, so I generally have no idea what I'm walking in to. It's all a beautiful adventure :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I suppose we all have our quirks huh? Seems mine is hotel rooms and dead hookers.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Reading is mine.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

A morning on the tractor up at the farm followed by a hot shower, some warm libation and picking up one of the guitars.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> A morning on the tractor up at the farm followed by a hot shower, some warm libation and picking up one of the guitars.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Full tank of gas in the bike, sunny 70 degree day and no plans. Hit the road and see where I end up.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

acidMia said:


> I look forward to my weekly hikes alone. I enjoy the drive to them, winding through the country roads. I enjoy being out in nature, and sometimes there's some really pretty views. I choose a new trail every week, so I generally have no idea what I'm walking in to. It's all a beautiful adventure :vs_closedeyes:


I did that for years when I was young. Stayed out for 2-3 days sometimes. People thought I was crazy, but you're right, they couldn't know how beautiful it is.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Sail right out under the golden gate, keep going a few hours, turn around, head back. On a good day I use .50 cents worth of gas getting in and out of the birth and nothing else! On a week day I can even go shooting if I shoot west.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

stowlin said:


> Sail right out under the golden gate, keep going a few hours, turn around, head back. On a good day I use .50 cents worth of gas getting in and out of the birth and nothing else! On a week day I can even go shooting if I shoot west.


I would love to see a picture of that view.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> I suppose we all have our quirks huh? Seems mine is hotel rooms and dead hookers.
> 
> View attachment 21394


Um yeah that picture right there is from RubberDucks Kentucky adventure. So I think stealing dead hooker hotel bodies pictures would be more accurate.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Um yeah that picture right there is from RubberDucks Kentucky adventure. So I think stealing dead hooker hotel bodies pictures would be more accurate.


Well not quite ....... although credits for the pic go to RD, A Watchman spent many years traveling frequently and staying in hotels and was careful not to take photographic evidence of his sins. A long running favorite pastime has been harassing hotel staff, and customer service personnel in general, much to the dismay of his wife. And yes ........ many fabricated dead bodies have been left behind meant to make a cleaning lady's day.

In these times ...... this type of behavior might be deserving of the opportunity to talk to the police though. There is bound to be something that is not PC about this type of innocent mischief behavior.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Well not quite ....... although credits for the pic go to RD, A Watchman spent many years traveling frequently and staying in hotels and was careful not to take photographic evidence of his sins. A long running favorite pastime has been harassing hotel staff, and customer service personnel in general, much to the dismay of his wife. And yes ........ many fabricated dead bodies have been left behind meant to make a cleaning lady's day.
> 
> In these times ...... this type of behavior might be deserving of the opportunity to talk to the police though. There is bound to be something that is not PC about this type of innocent mischief behavior.


+ who would hire a Hooker in Kentucky ? It's free there, especially if you have female relatives. :vs_lol:


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Denton said:


> I don't. I never escape. I am continuously, painfully always here and aware.


Me to , I love this place " I really do " , it keeps my mind in tuned .


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Just a 4 hour drive away is our "retirement" property.
We go there as often as we can... sometimes to work on land development and the retirement home... sometimes to just hang out in the travel trailer that we put there as interim lodging. No utilities on or near our property, just solar/batteries for electricity and the rarely used generators. No phone... wired or wireless... Amateur radio for local and distance communications. We can barely hear a gunshot from our nearest neighbor. Peaceful, quiet, completely dark at night (except when the critters are playing with the motion sensor lights). Hiking in the mountain woods, swimming in the river that skirts the edge of the property, kickin' back next to a camp fire.

Hard to beat, IMHO.


----------



## Panchito (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Panchito said:


> View attachment 21498


Playing tennis on the highway ?


----------



## Panchito (Aug 24, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> Playing tennis on the highway ?


Dodging tennis balls in the parking lot to prepare for dodging cars on the road! But more specifically just riding...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

whoppo said:


> Just a 4 hour drive away is our "retirement" property.
> We go there as often as we can... sometimes to work on land development and the retirement home... sometimes to just hang out in the travel trailer that we put there as interim lodging. No utilities on or near our property, just solar/batteries for electricity and the rarely used generators. No phone... wired or wireless... Amateur radio for local and distance communications. We can barely hear a gunshot from our nearest neighbor. Peaceful, quiet, completely dark at night (except when the critters are playing with the motion sensor lights). Hiking in the mountain woods, swimming in the river that skirts the edge of the property, kickin' back next to a camp fire.
> 
> Hard to beat, IMHO.


Is it available the third week in September? ........... Good for you guys. Enjoy.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Lately for me whats really helped as far as relaxation goes is either driving in my car or taking long walks and listening to music. My job requires me to be tethered to a console and a computer while listening to radio traffic or people making emergency/admin type calls for service. There is just something so liberating about being in motion and listening to relaxing music, it can take me from being tensed up and stressed out to absolutely relaxed.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

acidMia said:


> I look forward to my weekly hikes alone. I enjoy the drive to them, winding through the country roads. I enjoy being out in nature, and sometimes there's some really pretty views. I choose a new trail every week, so I generally have no idea what I'm walking in to. It's all a beautiful adventure :vs_closedeyes:


Right on!

My city has a walking trail that goes all the way around the town, I usually get on that or walk around a big building thats near the house.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

When I really need to escape for a bit, to get out of my own head, I have a habit of grabbing my camera.

When I am looking through that viewfinder, everything just kind of disappears with the exception of what I am focusing on, right in front of me.









I may spend a few hours with my camera tomorrow...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Every chance we get


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2016)

I like to hunt and fish every chance I get but if I truly want to get into my own little world I LOVE woodworking and metal working! There is nothing like immersing yourself into a project and letting your creativity and imagination take over. Turn up the iPod and see what you end up with. Or get mad and throw it down and wonder why in the heck you fool with this stuff


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

A trip to Austin for a weekend with my family, and a visit to the Oasis on Lake Travis for some good Mexican food. Matter of fact, I'm think I'll take them at sunlight!

Even tough it sits next to Hippie Holler, I don't think we will be peeking around the corner for a looksy.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Although we live on a dead end dirt road 6 miles outside a one stop light town, sometimes the stress of retirement just gangs up on me.:vs_lol:

So, I go out into our little 2 acre woodlot in the back yard and sit in the chair I keep out there in the shade of a tree, and watch the neighbor's cows.:tango_face_smile:

Seriously, I sit out there with binoculars. After a few minutes of sitting real still, all the little creatures come out again. Squirrels, birds, etc. It's peaceful and quiet. We have a family of red fox that lives out there, they don't bother our chickens so I don't bother them. There are deer, but they are usually only seen on my game camera, after dark.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Friday nights I get a fifth of Woodford Reserve...Plug some tunes into my processor (Cochlear Implant) and fire up the Mississippi Delta Blues ...Son House...BB King...Charlie Patton and Muddy Waters....throw a little Steve Vai in at times and finish off with a little Eagles and Joe Walsh (Joe's a ham operator ya know and a right nice guy...I've ran into him dozens of times at ham fests and on the air)

I get slowly into the halfway mark on the Woodford Reserve in about 5 hours....Cut everything off head for the bedroom and sleep like a baby!

Last week they didn't have fifths of Woodford so I grabbed a bottle of Turkey....Damn that was a nightmare....As I passed half a Fifth I was wondering....Where the hell is the bedroom?


----------

